# Sweet Lil' Sister - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A classic from Bad Company - Sweet Lil' Sister: a quick look at the way i play the elements of this great tune.....thanks for watching!

YouTube - Sweet Lil' Sister (lesson) - cover by Tonedr


----------

